

2011 WWDC Live Blog Streaming Options - sledmonkey
http://www.bradstewart.com/2011/06/06/2011-wwdc-live-streaming-options/

======
blumentopf
German liveticker: <http://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/liveticker>

~~~
sledmonkey
Thanks, I added it as well.

------
dawson
Just to clarify, apple doesn't allow anyone to video stream the event live.

~~~
sledmonkey
Good point, clarified the title.

